# I've not really told anyone, but I'm gay!



## Stitch (Feb 18, 2008)

I cut my hair last friday.

I broke the metal code.

Or perhaps I became more metal by not being so obviously metal.

And I don't look like an unclean long haired greasy biker now.

I'm quite happy with it. Doesn't get in my face, doesn't know, I don't get that mysterious "three quarters of a hair up my own arsehole", the girls like it, and most importantly (to me), I can shower and get dressed in about 15 minutes in a rush, it took much longer before. Working out and running is much easier as it isn't forever getting in the way either. 

Anyway, pics as it happened:

Before it got cut. It had just been washed, hence the wetness. Look how freakin' long it was!






Right after the ponytail had been snipped:





Finished rear shot:





And the front!





Comments?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 18, 2008)

You look very different in that picture compared to your profile pic, hair aside.


----------



## matt7 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty slick. I'm considering getting my hair cut that may be the way I'll get it done 

BTW, your hair was hella long!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks awesome, man 

Glad to hear that you didn't regret it afterwards, that would've sucked.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, it was about four years growth. I loved it, and I went through several phases of "I'll cut it" then "I won't!" but I went with it in the end rather than procrastinating and I love it. 

I want it a bit darker so I'm probably gonna dye it, but other than that I'm totally stoked with how well it turned out. hats are hella cool too.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 18, 2008)

yea u do look a lot different compared o ur profile picture.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 18, 2008)

How do you mean?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 18, 2008)

Neato, though that messy look would piss me off, I'd slick that shit back.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks cool, dude.


----------



## Michael (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks good.  That was some rightous hair though. 

I've been thinking of cutting mine. It's starting to thin out (split ends).


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 18, 2008)

Gonna be honest here, it looks like a dyke haircut with it stickin' up everywhere. I'd definitely just let it be natural or slick it back or whatnot.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

you went from looking 12, to looking gay 

nah looks alot better stitcheh


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Feb 18, 2008)

Michael said:


> Looks good.  That was some rightous hair though.
> 
> I've been thinking of cutting mine. It's starting to thin out (split ends).



Have you considered just taking off the split ends and the hair around it by about an inch?



Mastodon said:


> Gonna be honest here, it looks like a dyke haircut with it stickin' up everywhere. I'd definitely just let it be natural or slick it back or whatnot.



Epic.  Honesty. I like that.

I like it messed up, but I think its actualyl too long for that, im gonna trim it back a bit if im gonna keep doing this. It seems a little too front heavy. 



ibznorange said:


> you went from looking 12, to looking gay
> 
> nah looks alot better stitcheh


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 18, 2008)

Additional mandatory gay joke here.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like it. In fact, I'm almost gay for you now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 18, 2008)

[action=Zepp88] is now afraid that if he ever cuts his hair....LuckySeven will happen...[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to say it, you look like an emo fag. I like you dude, but that's a seriously shit haircut. 

And to think, your hair was almost as long as mine

[action=metalfiend666]still bows to Jake Skylar as the boards "member with the longest hair"[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Feb 18, 2008)

I was waiting for you to post, James. 

PM me your phone number!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 18, 2008)

Stitchy, you have a little Ian McCullough thing happening there.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish my hair was that sexy.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it looks better Stitch.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 18, 2008)

Stitch said:


> And the front!



 Ashamed?

Looks great.  Hair thread ftw.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 18, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> [action=metalfiend666]still bows to Jake Skylar as the boards "member with the longest hair"[/action]



Sorry, I think I win that award.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone else think that last pic is kinda like ... pink polo? drew?  that's the first thing I thought of...


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 18, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> Sorry, I think I win that award.



Proof is required for such fightin' words. 

Stitch sort of looks like a more effeminate version of Vintersorg now.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2008)

holy shit!!! that's a fucking motherload to get chopped off


----------



## msherman (Feb 18, 2008)

Stitch is a Lesbian now?


----------



## Kotex (Feb 18, 2008)

You kinda' look like little Drew.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 18, 2008)

Kotex said:


> You kinda' look like little Drew.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> I have to say it, you look like an emo fag. I like you dude, but that's a seriously shit haircut.



 thats what I thought soo too but was thinking of how to word it. Its almost liek an ellen degeneres hair cut.


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2008)

Lookin' alright, Simon. Not the type of hair style I'd go for personally, but not bad. With the lip ring, you look kinda emo, but I guess that all depends on your attitude. I'd change the way you do it though, since it does look kinda of dyke-ish (as some have said).

I liked my long hair for live performances with my band and stuff (thrashing your head with long hair while playing guitar is just awesome), but it annoyed me so often that I just ended up cutting it.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks awesome Stitch!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 19, 2008)

holy un-metalness batman! 

nah, just fucking with ya man its always nice to change shit up every now and again, which reminds me, i really do need to cut mine, well the split ends...


----------



## loktide (Feb 19, 2008)

short hair is way more practical. i can fully understand, since that's the reason i cut my hair almost 8 years ago...

i would ditch the hairgel thingy to be honest


----------



## El Caco (Feb 19, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> Does anyone else think that last pic is kinda like ... pink polo? drew?  that's the first thing I thought of...



That's what I was thinking, Drew's miraculous love child maybe?


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice, man! You could always sweep it up and back a la Wayne Static with the length that it is, and it mightn't look so bad. Going darker would be cool as well

Oh, and you want to get some label.m matte paste for that, if you're wanting to keep the messed-up look (which looks good on you man, seriously); nobody really wears gel in short styles any more if they want their hair to look good, and the paste is really lightweight, reworkable, and doesn't make your hair look like a complete greasepan


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2008)

m3ta1head said:


> Sorry, I think I win that award.



Does your hair come down below your kneecaps then?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## sakeido (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm going to wait until I'm famous to grow my hair out. Then I'll be able to rock a skullet as serious as Devin Townsend's was, because I am going bald very quickly.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't really talk. My hair was to my ass crack, even longer than Stitch's, this time last year.

I went from that to much shorter. then a buzz.  All or nothing I guess. Now I'm growing it back out.


But never that long again. Like Stitch says, it takes WAY too much fucking time. I'm thinking Jim Morrison, good to go.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


>



:


----------



## nikt (Feb 19, 2008)

Stitch said:


> And the front!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No eyeliner!!  fail


----------



## yevetz (Feb 19, 2008)

I m not much on how men's looks (I mean pretty or not) but I like that


----------



## audibleE (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh the days of long hair. I had the grunge-one-length naturally curly Dimebag hair down to the middle of my back. Then chopped it off after about 7 years, very short and bleached it. From one extreme to the other.

Good for you if you feel better after busting your wig. I know I did, but some days I do miss it. Nothing headbangs better than a big floppy mess of hair.

Unless you think doing that windmill type head swing, while wearing your leather/pleather/vinyl pantalones and that's just plain silly gay.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 19, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Proof is required for such fightin' words.
> 
> Stitch sort of looks like a more effeminate version of Vintersorg now.



Haha alright, I'll try to find a picture of all my hair. You can't really see any of it in my profile pic because it's all tied back. It's down all the way to my lower, lower back 



metalfiend666 said:


> Does your hair come down below your kneecaps then?





Wouldn't it get all caught up in your ass crack and stuff?


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 19, 2008)

and yet in the last pic. you hang yer' head in shame....well if you like it,thats all that matters.i won't bust yer' balls to much,metal is what ya' got inside anyway,i know lots of nerdy looking cats that are way more metal than me.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with cutting your hair. I had long hair all through highschool up until I was 23 when I finally dedided to shave it all off. My hair became so long that I would sit on my ponytail. 

Me when I was 16 in 1993~






In 1999, it was past my waist and I always wore it in a ponytail so why not just cut it all off. I'm glad I did! Short hair =


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 19, 2008)

i got a haircut too.


i like it, honey.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 19, 2008)

[action=Abhorred]strokes his long, luxurious hair[/action]

It's okay my keratin kompanions, I won't let them hurt you.


----------



## poisonelvis (Feb 19, 2008)

ok,but he's got to sport a leather jacket like you do!you two could be metal-vinellie,bumb chests and stuff....i keed,i keed!!!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 19, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i got a haircut too.
> 
> 
> i like it, honey.



Yeah, just keep that thread about your bikini wax to yourself!


----------



## Variant (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow... just... wow... there are no words.

Look what the gay jokes did to him... see! Look what you all did!


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> :



 



nikt said:


> No eyeliner!!  fail





Fuck you! 





ShawnFjellstad said:


> i got a haircut too.
> 
> 
> i like it, honey.



That's all that matters then.  What did you get done?



Abhorred said:


> [action=Abhorred]strokes his long, luxurious hair[/action]
> 
> It's okay my keratin kompanions, I won't let them hurt you.



Keratin kompanions?! Is this some sort of severe fetish? 



Variant said:


> Wow... just... wow... there are no words.
> 
> Look what the gay jokes did to him... see! Look what you all did!



I tried to warn everyone, but they just wouldn't listen. 

You're hair is far more metal than mine ever was though, Mr. I-look-like-Thordendal-but-no-one-seems-to-have-noticed-yet!


----------



## audibleE (Feb 20, 2008)

msherman said:


> Stitch is a Lesbian now?



Lesbian? How do lesbians have sex. I'm confused, but maybe they just scissor or something....

ps... the hair styling is kinda dykey.... Unless you're going to start cutting, using eye liner and wearing girl jeans. Then this would be encouraged and happily accepted into the EMO-World.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so metal I couldn't ever be emo.

Fag.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it just me of does the bottom pic look like K. D. Lange or however the hell you spell it?


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 20, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Is it just me of does the bottom pic look like K. D. Lange or however the hell you spell it?



Hmm.. 



















Stitch said:


> Keratin kompanions?! Is this some sort of severe fetish?



_No_! Don't talk crazy-talk (which will be hard, given you're from Scotland). I have no fetish of the sort that I'm willing to admit to. 





They're just my only friends.







Fap fap fap


----------



## audibleE (Feb 20, 2008)

Stitchy Lang. That's perfect.

Whatever you do next... do not... repeat DO NOT DYE YOUR HAIR DARK!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 20, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So which one was Stitch again?

/snicker


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 20, 2008)

i liked your long hair 
it look tr00 br00tal


----------



## Apophis (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks nice, if you now more comfortable with short hair


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2008)

Dammit, I am dying it dark...:s

Time to rethink.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 20, 2008)

oh baby, nice do


----------



## budda (Feb 20, 2008)

i want to see a pic of you actually looking at the camera, with your hair down.

that last pic looks like it doesnt do the cut actual justice, since it's up. let's see a hair-down pic, a little bit more metal pic perhaps.

and yeah, you look kinda like drew


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 21, 2008)

i actually had mine cut a little like yours, but without the spikey-ness.
it used to be at my shoulders, but now its barely past my eyes.

i lurvs it. shoulder length hair + much wind = the cause of all insanity.

stitchy, we're both blonde, have similar hair, wear black-rimmed glasses, listen to metal, and use sevens. we're meant to be.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dye it Black and slick it all back!!


----------



## Variant (Feb 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You're hair is far more metal than mine ever was though, Mr. I-look-like-Thordendal-but-no-one-seems-to-have-noticed-yet!



Not true, just not here. Someone noted that over on the HevyDevy forums.  I also find it amusing that if you Google search "Meshuggah" and click on the images option, yours truly appears six pics in. 

As for yours short. Whatever works for the individual is generally best.  Going darker might look good, but I wouldn't go can-o'-goth black, maybe a natural dark brown with subtle highlights. Though being light haired, that sort of shit is tough to maintain.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 21, 2008)

That last pic is messing with my head, because I keep thinking you're an attractive young girl  It even looks kind of like you could have boobs if the picture wasn't cropped that high 

Agreed on the fact that these pictures don't seem to show it off too well, it's hard to tell what it really looks like. I don't usually look down at the top of peoples heads.

And I think it looks more like Clay Aiken than KD Lang.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 22, 2008)

Variant said:


> Not true, just not here. Someone noted that over on the HevyDevy forums.  I also find it amusing that if you Google search "Meshuggah" and click on the images option, yours truly appears six pics in.
> 
> As for yours short. Whatever works for the individual is generally best.  Going darker might look good, but I wouldn't go can-o'-goth black, maybe a natural dark brown with subtle highlights. Though being light haired, that sort of shit is tough to maintain.



Oh shit! You are there. Nice


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 22, 2008)

CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  
CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!  CANCELLED!!


----------



## ElRay (Feb 22, 2008)

Agreed, in the last shot, you look like Drew's younger brother. 


Abhorred said:


> Hmm..
> _{three pictures snipped}_


You've got to throw a picture of Drew into the list. It will be all that more clear.

Ray


----------



## skinhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Now you're a real man!


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

My wife used to have the same hairdo!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 22, 2008)

There is a careful balance that must be struck to have short hair while still looking metal, but also keeping it metal and not going off into sXe jersey wearing nyc jock hardcore.

Me about a year ago, but I like pretty much exactly the same...






One must be relatively clean, and well kept. Discipline, after all, is the mark of a true warrior. But one must also believe that there's a beast inside that could spring with something as simple as the wrong look. Do you see it? Do you?? DO YOU??!?





*regains composure*

See, that's exactly the kind of thing I'm talking about.

Oh, and also, if you can find a way to transform your jaw structure into that of Bruce Campbell, it'll go a long way.


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 23, 2008)

Kinda has that Annie Lennox from the Eurhythmics look going on anyone agree? Does that sound gay??


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

rob.. that's not metal  that's kept


----------



## Xaios (Feb 24, 2008)

Meh... I'm an insurance broker, I can't afford to be TOO metal. There's a quota on how many souls I'm allowed to taint in a given amount of time, at least at work.


----------



## abyssalservant (Feb 24, 2008)

audibleE said:


> Lesbian? How do lesbians have sex. I'm confused, but maybe they just scissor or something....



LOL!
I remember when my mother asked me that question.
. . . awkward.

I mean seriously, what was she implying?



abyssalservant said:


> He actually looks kinda like a lesbian.
> 
> 
> . . . cute lesbian though



^from epic phail thread


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2008)

It doesn't look as gay as that anymore. I'm keeping it down and off to the side.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2008)

Stitch said:


> It doesn't look as gay as that anymore. I'm keeping it *down and off to the side.*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Your hair was really purdy before.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 28, 2008)

Woah, wait, Stitch is a guy?

[action=The Atomic Ass]did not know this previously[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Woah, wait, Stitch is a guy?
> 
> [action=The Atomic Ass]did not know this previously[/action]



Are you being serious, or is this a sly gay joke?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead serious.

I saw avatar, I saw a girl.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Dead serious.
> 
> I saw avatar, I saw a girl.





Oh my you are way out of the loop...


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)

you needed to look closer then!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh my you are way out of the loop...




Apparently! 

Fortunately I didn't find the picture too arousing.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

As gay as a goose good sir.

You S&L?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


> As gay as a goose good sir.
> 
> You S&L?



'Fraid I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

Single & Looking.


----------



## budda (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, but for women. Sorry Stitch.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

Acht, your loss, my friend.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Fortunately I didn't find the picture too arousing.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



What? I don't really get excited by flat chested women.

Give me a woman that has some mappable terrain to explore.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> What? I don't really get excited by flat chested women.
> 
> Give me a woman that has some mappable terrain to explore.



She's had a boob job since.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Ech, fake tits.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 29, 2008)

It's like the episode of Family Guy where Quagmire discovers that Taylor Hansen is a guy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, Popsyche is a hot chick.

And those boobs are REAL


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


>


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, Popsyche is a hot chick.
> 
> And those boobs are REAL



Still not big enough for me. I prefer planetary masses over mole hills.

Plus, I don't like traps. Something about pulling down a girls pants and finding sausage just doesn't sit well with me, or my Ass.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Still not big enough for me. I prefer planetary masses over mole hills.
> 
> Plus, I don't like traps. Something about pulling down a girls pants and finding sausage just doesn't sit well with me, or my Ass.



Zep, you're really putting this poor kid through the wringer! 


I, Popsyche am a male. The avatar is my daughter.  Everytime we get a new prepubescent teen on here, they get lead down the garden path for others amusement. Stitchipoo isn't gay, has no aftermarket bodyparts, and is a right funny fellow to boot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 29, 2008)

Back off Popsyche's daughter, she's the future ex-Mrs. Rodriguez.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Back off Popsyche's daughter, she's the future ex-Mrs. Rodriguez.



I thought she was modeling for Nick Cormier.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Zep, you're really putting this poor kid through the wringer!
> 
> 
> I, Popsyche am a male. The avatar is my daughter.  Everytime we get a new prepubescent teen on here, they get lead down the garden path for others amusement. Stichipoo isn't gay, has no aftermarket bodyparts, and is a right funny fellow to boot.





I know, but it's fun 

Bill here is telling the truth


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Zep, you're really putting this poor kid through the wringer!
> 
> 
> I, Popsyche am a male. The avatar is my daughter.  Everytime we get a new prepubescent teen on here, they get lead down the garden path for others amusement. Stichipoo isn't gay, has no aftermarket bodyparts, and is a right funny fellow to boot.



Well that clears things up a bit.

I stand unconvinced about Stitch's heterosexuality, or possible lack thereof, however. Especially given the thread we're in.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sticking my willy in this.







She has boobs and stuff.

What more do you want as proof?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn, showing up as a red X 

But seriously, Stitch isn't gay, and he's a rather cool fellow, it's just a long going inside joke sort of thing....


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

Look out for Drew though. He really _is_ gay...


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Impossible, Drew bangs mad bitches.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope. He just talks them into thinking they had sex using that sexy bass baritone of his.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd actually be willing to beleive that.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'm sticking my willy in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why then is my e-mail inbox suddenly flooded with pictures of you laying on a bearskin rug in front of a fireplace in your birthday suit?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Because you asked him for it?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 29, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Because you asked him for it?



...And he's pleasuring himself with a pickle. That I did NOT ask for.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'm sticking my willy in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn stitch she's hot!! Lucky fucker!
Stitch= Not Gay!!


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

*cackles*


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'm sticking my willy in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn stitchy, she's a cutie.
soon enough i'll post a pic of the girl i've been dating.
i'll make a "stitch and shawn are not gay, but still love each other" thread, and just fill it with pics of girls we've dated/had sex with.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I'm sticking my willy in this.



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## GTR0B (Mar 2, 2008)

See, I was expecting it to be REALLY epically gay, but actually it ain't half bad 

Cute girl!













No, not you


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 2, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> See, I was expecting it to be REALLY epically gay, but actually it ain't half bad



BACK OFF MY MAN!!!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 2, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> damn stitchy, she's a cutie.
> soon enough i'll post a pic of the girl i've been dating.
> i'll make a "stitch and shawn are not gay, but still love each other" thread, and just fill it with pics of girls we've dated/had sex with.



You guys still want his/hers pies? 

This shit happens to the best of us Stitch. I grew my hair out for 4 years as well and buzzed it all off a couple of years ago. I didn't do it out of gayness though... the man told me that if I want a promotion I had to cut it. 

Ah well. I lost a bit of the metal in me with that hair but I make a lot more money now  When Bodenhamer Electronics starts paying my bills I'll grow it back out.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 2, 2008)

I think that Jerich is metal, he has long hair and earns money. Something more metal than that?


----------



## GTR0B (Mar 2, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> BACK OFF MY MAN!!!



She's all yours, buddy


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> You guys still want his/hers pies?
> 
> This shit happens to the best of us Stitch. I grew my hair out for 4 years as well and buzzed it all off a couple of years ago. I didn't do it out of gayness though... the man told me that if I want a promotion I had to cut it.
> 
> Ah well. I lost a bit of the metal in me with that hair but I make a lot more money now  When Bodenhamer Electronics starts paying my bills I'll grow it back out.



Damn right we do. 

I've only missed it on one occasion...Job For A Cowboy came on at my local club and I was kind of at a loss for what to do...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Before it got cut. It had just been washed, hence the wetness. Look how freakin' long it was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal.


Stitch said:


> Finished rear shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay.

Are you looking at your shoes in shame, or because you have discovered My Chemical Romance to be gods of music?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2008)

...I remember my last short haircut from 15 years ago, i was freaked out by my own shadow.

Then I mistakenly let someone cut it 3 years ago to below shoulder length. 

I prefer mine near my ass crack, it just doesn't feel right otherwise... It is a hassle, but I don't really mind too much these days, I'd rather have it and be able to swing it around like a motherfucker!


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 4, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I prefer mine near my ass crack, it just doesn't feel right otherwise... It is a hassle, but I don't really mind too much these days, I'd rather have it and be able to swing it around like a motherfucker!





Longhairs represent.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 4, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Longhairs represent.


Aye!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Metal.
> 
> Gay.
> 
> Are you looking at your shoes in shame, or because you have discovered My Chemical Romance to be gods of music?



God, I hope not.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

As I've said, it doesnt look as gay as that now.

I've also dyed it.

And no I don't have pics, because I've spent more time doing vocals or practicing guitar than I have perfecting my myspace angle.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> As I've said, it doesnt look as gay as that now.
> 
> I've also dyed it.



It looks gayer now because he dyed it hot pink.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Damn right we do.
> 
> I've only missed it on one occasion...Job For A Cowboy came on at my local club and I was kind of at a loss for what to do...



fuck yes we still want them. 
i only miss mine when i play my bands shows, because i don't have hair to throw around while headbanging. apparently it doesn't really matter much though, because after every show i still get the same "dude! you're fucking crazy on stage!" comments.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 4, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Aye!



Indeed


----------



## skinhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck guys, my hair is shaved and I want so hard red little dreadlocks


----------

